# Pure Base 600 und NZXT Kraken x52



## TuzOW (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo, wie man schon lesen konnte besitze ich das Pure Base 600 und bin mir am überlegen eine Kraken x52 zu kaufen.
Bisher hatte ich 2x 140mm Lüfter vorne und 1x120mm Lüfter hinten.
Da das PB 600 nicht gerade bekannt für guten Airflow ist wollte ich fragen wo ihr mir empfehlen würdet den Radiator zu installieren.
Entweder oben mit 2x120mm Lüfter als Push Variante, oder vorne mit 2x120mm Lüftern als Pull Variante.

Oder empfehlt ihr etwas komplett anderes?


----------



## Fila3112 (3. Februar 2019)

Ich habe es seit gestern so in meinem System. 

Die Lüfter die vorne aus dem radiator Pullen sind nicht an. Sie werden erst aktiviert wenn die CPU und GPU zu warm werden was bis jetzt noch nicht passiert ist. 

Der airflow ist mehr als genug. 
Unter vollast sind diese Lüfter noch nicht einmal angegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fila3112 (5. Februar 2019)

TuzOW schrieb:


> Hallo, wie man schon lesen konnte besitze ich das Pure Base 600 und bin mir am überlegen eine Kraken x52 zu kaufen.
> Bisher hatte ich 2x 140mm Lüfter vorne und 1x120mm Lüfter hinten.
> Da das PB 600 nicht gerade bekannt für guten Airflow ist wollte ich fragen wo ihr mir empfehlen würdet den Radiator zu installieren.
> Entweder oben mit 2x120mm Lüfter als Push Variante, oder vorne mit 2x120mm Lüftern als Pull Variante.
> ...


Ich würde dir empfehlen den radiator vorne einzubauen und ihn mit push + pull zu betreiben.
Und in den Deckel einen Lüfter einbauen der die Wärme Luft ausbläst. Der Lüfter im deckel setzt du nach ganz hinten ans Heck. 

Somit hast du einen sehr guten auf Flow selbst bei geringer Drehzahl.

Glaube mir mach dir nicht so extreme Sorgen du wirst merken wenn du das alles so verbaut hast Das die Temperaturen alle um die 5-10 C° runter gehen selbst unter vollast. 

Solange man seine gpu und cpu nicht oct denke ich braucht man sich keine Sorgen machen. Gerade auch weil wenn die Teile zu warm werden sich abschalten zum Schutz.  

Kannst ja mal berichten was du gemacht hast und wie es läuft. 

Viel Erfolg.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TuzOW (6. Februar 2019)

Hab meine Kraken schon vor der Antwort eingebaut, also oben.
Ich hab jetzt vorne 2x140mm, oben 2x120mm (AiO) und hinten wegen der Optik noch einen 120mm Lüfter.

Temperaturen sind gut.
Habe Lüfter und Pumpe im Silent Mode am laufen, mein Ryzen 5 2600 @3.9ghz kommt in Prime 95 nicht über 70°C.

Ich weiß 70°C sind bei einer Wasserkühlung eig. nicht wenig, jedoch ist der Ryzen oc't und alles läuft auf silent -> m.M.n. ist das Ergebnis also zufriedenstellend.

Hier noch ein Bild falls es dich interessiert.


----------

